# HO race and show question...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Can someone point me in the direction of a website that has a listing of slot car shows and races? 

Which, if any, are the 'major' HO races throughout the year and do most have cash or merchandise prizes?

Thank you for your help.

Dan


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Buds has listing of the NY/NJ/MD/PA shows. http://budshocars.com/


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of a website that has a listing of slot car shows and races?
> 
> Which, if any, are the 'major' HO races throughout the year and do most have cash or merchandise prizes?
> 
> ...


 For TJETS Lenny there are the FRAY coming up in Feb and the Shootout in Oct both are merchandise prizes. There are several other large Clubs across the country that race a TJET series every year. I would recommend that you sponsor with the Clubs Supermodified races. You could offer special pricing for the clubs that have a SuperModified Class using your bodies.

The modeling email list will be having a mail in race next year for open wheels cars. One class will be Indy Cars and the other will be modified/coupe class. the date is TBA

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> For TJETS Lenny there are the FRAY coming up in Feb and the Shootout in Oct both are merchandise prizes. There are several other large Clubs across the country that race a TJET series every year. I would recommend that you sponsor with the Clubs Supermodified races. You could offer special pricing for the clubs that have a SuperModified Class using your bodies.
> 
> The modeling email list will be having a mail in race next year for open wheels cars. One class will be Indy Cars and the other will be modified/coupe class. the date is TBA
> 
> Roger Corrie


 Thanks, Roger. You pretty much knew where I was going with this, huh? 
Thanks again... Dan


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*racing organizations*

Have you been to HOPRA's website? UFHORA?
They and Slottech and BSRT have bulletin boards
and race squedules.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Also look for hobby shops that host a local weekly/monthly racing series. There's a lot more racing taking place at local clubs and shops than there is at the sanctioned national/regional level races. On the other hand, a single national race like the Fray can capture the imagination of a large number of people who will never even attend the real event and establish a defacto standard for a race class. A lot of slot car racers seem to like having something to point to as a standard rather than relying on their own best judgement and doing whatever works best for their club. Then they argue about the "standard" for the rest of the year.

I'd speculate that the amount of money that gets spent on race cars and parts at the local level far exceeds the amount spent by the relatively few number of people who actually attend national/regional level races. 

So there are 2 sides of the equation to look at: the grass roots club racing that probably generates the most volume, and the national level racing that seems to set the standard. If I were looking to build interest in a new class I would not ignore either side.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> If I were looking to build interest in a new class I would not ignore either side.


 Not really looking to start a new class, although that would be cool! I was looking to offer some merchandise sponsorship for the races and events that are out there, both local and national... 

Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I was thinking that an interesting approch would be to work with a small number of hobby shops (like one right there in your backyard) to "sponsor" a small fun oriented racing series like a 6 week (1 race/week) "super modified shootout." You would supply up to "n" bodies (or complete cars) at low or no cost to "n" participants who sign up in advance, race entry fees go to the shop, and you supply prizes to the podium finishers at the end of the series. In exchange you get the rights to post pictures and results of the races on your site and place advertizing posters at the shop. This is all very much off the top of my head, but this the kind of grass roots level of support and teaming up with hobby shops that I'd be looking to promote. If you try it and nothing comes of it, it's probably a fairly small investment. But it could catch on and .. who knows.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Lenny.I race for 3 different clubs/organizations.We usualy get race prizes from
Wizzard and BSRT.It helps us and is good advertizing for their products.What
exactly did you have in mind?


----------

